# Do I need DirectX on my system?



## Biffons (Sep 12, 2014)

Do I need DirectX on my system? When I tried to install a program, this message appeared:









It shows d3dx9_43.dll is missing. Should I download the file only or install DirectX, Where could I download it? And which version do I have to use?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You do if the program requires it. It must be an old program if it requires DX9. Download and install it from here: https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/download/details.aspx?id=34429


----------



## Biffons (Sep 12, 2014)

An old one? Why? No, no, it es a new one, CrazyTalk.

Alright, very many thanks for the link


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

Install the whole program & latest version.


----------



## Biffons (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you, so both DX9 and the latest one.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The latest one of what? Directx 9 was the last down-able version DX. Version 10, 11, and 12 have been built into the system and cannot be downloaded. Since you have Windows 10 you have Directx 12 built in.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*CrazyTalk* animation software is currently at version 8.
This is its minimum system requirements:










--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I should have expanded, DX10 and newer were a big change from 9 and there are files in 9 that some programs need. 12 is backward compatible with the other versions.


----------



## Biffons (Sep 12, 2014)

> The latest one of what?


Of DirectX.



> Directx 9 was the last down-able version DX. Version 10, 11, and 12 have been built into the system and cannot be downloaded. Since you have Windows 10 you have Directx 12 built in.


Yes, Win 10. Alright, so DirectX 9 would be enough, thank you.



> CrazyTalk animation software is currently at version 8.
> This is its minimum system requirements:


Yes, thank you, sorry, I am not quite sure, what does that mean regarding DirectX? I have an Acer Aspire E 15 (Acer E5-573), that should be OK, I guess.



> I should have expanded, DX10 and newer were a big change from 9 and there are files in 9 that some programs need. 12 is backward compatible with the other versions.


Alright, so I need both versions.

Many thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Acer Aspire E5-573 Notebook*

According to its specs, it comes with Windows 10 Home 64-bit and has an *Intel Core i3-5005U *dual core processor and *Intel HD Graphics 5500* integrated graphics device.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Biffons (Sep 12, 2014)

OK, and what does that mean?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It supports DirectX 12.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Biffons (Sep 12, 2014)

Ah yes, thank you very much


----------

